# Very oily hair



## princessbella (May 30, 2014)

My hair is so disgustingly oily that if i dont wash it for even 2 days it looks like someone poured a whole bottle of cooking oil down my hair. I have to wash it everyday and im really worried that this damages it ? Is this normal ?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 30, 2014)

princessbella said:


> My hair is so disgustingly oily that if i dont wash it for even 2 days it looks like someone poured a whole bottle of cooking oil down my hair. I have to wash it everyday and im really worried that this damages it ? Is this normal ?


I think there are plenty of people who wash their hair every day! I used to, until recently. 

Now I shampoo &amp; condition every other day. On the days I don't, I use  a dry shampoo to soak up any excess oil. 

Honestly, I think you just have to figure out what works best for your hair type! There's not really a normal with this sort of thing. Maybe experiment with different types of shampoos or a dry shampoo &amp; see if you can find a good balance!


----------



## princessbella (May 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I think there are plenty of people who wash their hair every day! I used to, until recently.
> 
> Now I shampoo &amp; condition every other day. On the days I don't, I use  a dry shampoo to soak up any excess oil.
> 
> Honestly, I think you just have to figure out what works best for your hair type! There's not really a normal with this sort of thing. Maybe experiment with different types of shampoos or a dry shampoo &amp; see if you can find a good balance!


Ok good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My hair doesnt seem damaged so maybe im just supposed to wash it everyday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i have a few friends who were just like NOOOOOOOOO when i told them i washed it everyday but maybe there hair isnt as bad as mine


----------



## CajunKitty (May 31, 2014)

princessbella said:


> My hair is so disgustingly oily that if i dont wash it for even 2 days it looks like someone poured a whole bottle of cooking oil down my hair. I have to wash it everyday and im really worried that this damages it ? Is this normal ?


When I was a teenager, my hair was exactly like yours. I washed it daily and it looked great. Nice and clean. By the time I hit my mid twenties, by hair follicles stopped over producing oil and became totally normal.

It won't hurt your scalp or hair to wash it daily if you're over producing oil.


----------



## princessbella (May 31, 2014)

Omg yay so it stops great thank u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jun 3, 2014)

Washing your hair daily is not bad at all specially when it is required. Rather just washing your daily will be a good thing to do than experimenting with products on your hair to stop the over oiling. You can seek some expert advice or just stick to washing your hair daily or every other day and everything should be fine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, I think that's totally fine too. I did that until a month or so ago when I cut my hair short. Now I can go a day between washes. You could think about a DIY coconut oil treatment. The coconut oil will soak into the hair and protect it from some damage that might be caused by the hair expanding and contracting every time it gets wet and dries again. And definitely dry shampoo! That will allow you to skip a wash every now and then if you want to.


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 5, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Yeah, I think that's totally fine too. I did that until a month or so ago when I cut my hair short. Now I can go a day between washes. You could think about a DIY coconut oil treatment. The coconut oil will soak into the hair and protect it from some damage that might be caused by the hair expanding and contracting every time it gets wet and dries again. And definitely dry shampoo! That will allow you to skip a wash every now and then if you want to.


I would avoid adding oil of any kind to a head that's over producing oil in the first place. When my scalp was over producing oil a hair dresser recommended using oily products and trying to extend the time between washes believing this would correct the problem but it didn't and I would look like a bum with oil saturated limp hair.

Over production of oil is an internal issue and sometimes hormone related. Ayurvedic dietary changes can help but I still say washing is the best and easiest solution to the problem.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 5, 2014)

Something that can happen to both facial skin and scalp is oil rebound. If the skin/scalp is over stripped of oil you will begin to produce more oil. Look for gentle products and shampoo only when needed.

     I didn't know this when I was younger and both Momma and myself would shampoo daily, sometimes twice daily, we always had greasy oily hair. Finally I thought to ask my Ninny what her secret was and she said "Y'all are washing the dickens out of your hair. Start washing twice a week and don't worry, your head will adjust" It was hard at first, the first three weeks there was some oilies, but my scalp did adjust to the gentle treatment. Soon my hair stayed perfect with only 2 a week washing, no greasy oily hair.

  Now I shampoo once a week (unless I've gotten sweaty of course) and use extra virgin organic coconut oil once a month as a conditioner treatment.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 5, 2014)

CajunKitty said:


> I would avoid adding oil of any kind to a head that's over producing oil in the first place. When my scalp was over producing oil a hair dresser recommended using oily products and trying to extend the time between washes believing this would correct the problem but it didn't and I would look like a bum with oil saturated limp hair.
> 
> Over production of oil is an internal issue and sometimes hormone related. Ayurvedic dietary changes can help but I still say washing is the best and easiest solution to the problem.


Well different things will work for different people. I have very oily hair, and I only use coconut oil on the lengths, never near the scalp. Leave it in for an hour or more and then shampoo it out. It just makes my hair softer and stronger - it doesn't make it look or feel greasier, because it's my scalp producing the oil and I'm not leaving the oil in my hair without washing it. The point is to let it penetrate the hair shaft and then wash off what's on the surface.


----------



## lisarayes (Mar 31, 2017)

Apple Cider Vinegar is the best treatment for oily hairs.


Mix two to three tablespoons of apple cider vinegar in a cup of water.
After washing your hair with a mild shampoo, use this solution as a rinse.
Wait for a few minutes, and then wash it off with cold water.
Repeat two or three times a week.


----------



## beutynik705 (Apr 26, 2017)

You can try using essential oils for hair


----------



## ashleysummer (May 27, 2017)

Hello ladies!

I have combination skin however extremely oily hair! So I've got a few recommenations for you:

- Look for a different shampoo/conditioner combo that is suited to oily hair. Personally, I double shampoo focusing on the roots of my hair .

- Never use leave in conditioners. 

- Rinse you hair with white vinegar , it may help you manage oily hair (more tips here) .


----------



## Nick Chavez Fan (May 27, 2017)

Hello, princessbella.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A good tip when washing your hair is to really make sure you shampoo the roots and scalp well. Sometimes people make the mistake of putting shampoo on top of their hair, but not the roots and scalp. So when you wash your hair, make sure you massage the shampoo into the roots of your hair and scalp. But do this gently and then rinse your hair and scalp really well.


----------



## ashleysummer (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello ladies!

I have combination skin however extremely oily hair! So I've got a few recommenations for you:

- Look for a different shampoo/conditioner combo that is suited to oily hair. Personally, I double shampoo focusing on the roots of my hair .

- Never use leave in conditioners.

- Rinse you hair with white vinegar , it may help you manage oily hair (more tips here https://therighthairstyles.com/apple-cider-vinegar-for-hair/ ) .


----------



## Terrie Dawson (Jul 10, 2017)

Whenever I wash my hair, I use Loreal Paris shampoo for my hair.


----------



## malikaiman (Jul 24, 2017)

I used Leonor Greyl shampoo for my oily hair skin.

It contains. 

INGREDIENTS: Vitamin E

PRODUCT TYPES: Paraben-free, Scalp Treatment, Shampoo

APPLICATION AREA: Hair, Scalp

HAIR TYPE: Dry Hair, Oily Hair


----------



## Jordan32 (Oct 22, 2017)

Try Dove shampoo and conditioner twice in a week...........

It really works..............;-)


----------



## DayBuzzz (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey there! 

So I have oily hair too and my hair LOVE's to be washed. However, the oils are good for your hair they say and I must agree but if your hair likes to be washed that's what it likes! I can go 1-2 days 3 max without washing it, but I also use several different Shampoo's when I do wash it. I don't use them all at the same time but I do shampoo my hair twice when I shower (small amounts). I have been doing it for years and my hair LOVE's it! I also try to only condition the ends not so much on my scalp since that is where all the oil comes out of, I feel like the conditioner just adds to the oils I just washed off. LOL  hope this helps.


----------



## kanzy (May 5, 2018)

I think those who have dry hair ( like me ) are more worried.


----------



## vishnu priya (May 5, 2018)

My hair is also oily hair. I washed my hair daily used dry shampoo. Try this &amp; let me know your feedback.


----------



## monicatripp (Jul 23, 2019)

GIRL. You are preaching to me. I used to struggle with this SO BADLY. Like exactly like your kitchen oil analogy haha I am serious when I say it is all about the products you are using on your hair. I switched to a new all natural luxury hair care line about 6 months ago, and it is like I have a brand new head of hair. I was in the "wash every day to be socially acceptable" club, and now I only wash my hair about twice a week! It's all about finding the right products for your hair, and giving your hair time to heal and shed all of the nasty buildup that has been caked on there from years of using chemical products. Feel free to reach out, I would love to tell you more!


----------



## Priti_Shah (Aug 5, 2019)

Read this out and let me know if it helps

https://www.femina.in/beauty/hair/home-remedies-for-oily-hair-77499.html


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 3, 2019)

princessbella said:


> My hair is so disgustingly oily that if i dont wash it for even 2 days it looks like someone poured a whole bottle of cooking oil down my hair. I have to wash it everyday and im really worried that this damages it ? Is this normal ?


Hi Princessbella! How's your hair now? I think there is nothing wrong with washing your hair everyday. But I would suggest not to shampoo your hair daily. Just do it like 3-4 times a week and use conditioner daily. I would also suggest that you use natural hair care products.


----------



## Aysan Hair Design (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi dear, if your hair are oily then don't get panic. You have a solution that you can wash daily because I beleive managing rough hair is more difficult. Don't use any oil and try to use organic hair product to wash your hair.


----------



## Catttie (Jan 10, 2020)

Good baby shampoo helps me. It’s for children. It really works, and the head does not jog so quickly. Because they have no silicones. Or just try to buy silicone-free shampoo


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Sep 11, 2020)

tacehtpuekam said:


> I think there are plenty of people who wash their hair every day! I used to, until recently.
> 
> Now I shampoo &amp; condition every other day. On the days I don't, I use a dry shampoo to soak up any excess oil.
> 
> Honestly, I think you just have to figure out what works best for your hair type! There's not really a normal with this sort of thing. Maybe experiment with different types of shampoos or a dry shampoo &amp; see if you can find a good balance!



OMG. Thank you!


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Sep 24, 2020)

If you’re washing every other day and still have oily hair, it’s okay to boost up to washing once per day. 

Try this easy oily hair remedy at home: add one to two teaspoons of aloe vera gel to a tablespoon of lemon juice, then add a cup of water to the mixture and mix well. Use the mixture to rinse your hair, preferably after shampooing. Leave it on for a few minutes and wash off with cold water. Repeat weekly.


----------

